# HTTP Zoom - LET Special - 256MB VPS (£9 or $15/year) UK Based



## rmlhhd (Aug 3, 2014)

HTTP Zoom (www.httpzoom.com) is a brand launched by HTTP Group (www.httpgroup.net) geared towards the lowend market.

*August 2014 Special*


1CPU Core
256MB RAM
256MB VSwap
80GB RAID10 HDD
1TB Bandwidth
1 IPv4
16 IPv6
£9/year - Order Now $15/year - Order Now

Our VPS's are OpenVZ and can be controlled using our SolusVM control panel, each node is connected at 100Mbps. If you want extra IP's or rDNS please submit a ticket.

Larger packages available via www.httpzoom.com

Servers are located Berkshire, UK

*To Trace Route or Ping our IPs use:*


95.154.216.130
2001:1b40:5600:d00:d00:d00:e4d6:6f3c
Have questions?


Support Contact: support <[@]> httpzoom <[.]> com
Sales Contact: support <[@]> httpzoom <[.]> com
Billing/Support Portal: Here


----------



## MannDude (Aug 3, 2014)

Servaman said:


> ...
> 
> Servers are located Berkshire, UK
> 
> ...


What DC in Berkshire?

Is this limited to LET only... or did you just forget to change the text from your copy/paste?


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> What DC in Berkshire?


RabidWitch


----------



## rmlhhd (Aug 3, 2014)

MannDude said:


> What DC in Berkshire?
> 
> 
> Is this limited to LET only... or did you just forget to change the text from your copy/paste?


Rapidswitch, not limited and we've removed the "10" stock limit.


----------



## Kakashi (Aug 5, 2014)

Httpzoom appears to be a subsidiary of the Httpgroup but I don't see any company registration number on either site or if it's an LLC or LTD company. Lots of broken links everywhere.

With Rapidswitch charging £0.5 per that works out to £6 a year. I am curious about how your business model works and how viable it was in the long term if I decided to get a VPS. 

Hoping you can shed some light about your company.


----------



## rmlhhd (Aug 5, 2014)

Kakashi said:


> Httpzoom appears to be a subsidiary of the Httpgroup but I don't see any company registration number on either site or if it's an LLC or LTD company. Lots of broken links everywhere.
> 
> 
> With Rapidswitch charging £0.5 per that works out to £6 a year. I am curious about how your business model works and how viable it was in the long term if I decided to get a VPS.
> ...


I work for HTTPZoom, HTTPGroup is the primary company and is currently owned by a Sole Trader. We are considering going LTD although we haven't made any changes just yet.


As for the dead links, we were unaware of that although we'll get them fixed shortly.


We've been around a few years, one of the advantages of having quite a few servers and being a good customer with RapidSwitch is that we get access to some pretty good deals which is how we're able to post this special.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 5, 2014)

I read that LowEnd VPS providers in the UK often got (get) DDoSed by some nasty competitor. Has HTTP Zoom been affected by this too?


----------



## rmlhhd (Aug 6, 2014)

Amitz said:


> I read that LowEnd VPS providers in the UK often got (get) DDoSed by some nasty competitor. Has HTTP Zoom been affected by this too?


We have although so far we've not been hit to the extent where we get kicked out of the DC's.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 6, 2014)

Be sure to thank Jack and Jacob for starting that whole mess.


----------

